# Hohlraumversiegelung schon bei neuem Stahlrahmen?



## Superfriend (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

v.a. im Classicbereich dieses Forums wurden ja schon ausführlich Methoden zur Konservierung von Stahlrahmen diskutiert - sprich Hohlraumversiegelung zur Korrosionsvorbeugung z.B. mit Fetten aus dem Bereich der Oldtimer-Restaurierung.

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage: Wir schaut es mit neuen Stahlrahmen vor dem ersten Aufbau auf? Wie haltet Ihr es mit neu erworbenen Stahlrahmen - baut Ihr die einfach auf oder behandelt Ihr die Hohlräume zuvor?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## thomas79 (23. März 2011)

hab bei meinem sone Dose Fluidfilm reingedrückt, schaden tuts bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cone-A (23. März 2011)

Ich habe damals (2006) das Steuerrohr und die Tretlagerbüchse mit Sprühwachs behandelt, das war's.

Durchgerostet ist der Rahmen bis heute jedenfalls nicht.

Die meisten "guten" Stahlrahmen haben doch heute eine Phosphatbeschichtung drauf, oder?

Gruß cone-A


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2011)

Ich denke die meisten lassen ihren stahlrahmen schon vor dem ersten aufbau behandeln. Schaden tuts sicher nicht.

Der heutige stahl ist aber so gut, dass es auch leute gibt die nichts unternehmen und die räder aufbauen.

Ich persönlich würde da vor dem aufbau was machen.


----------



## Superfriend (23. März 2011)

Gut, vielen Dank für die Einschätzungen.

Ich werde FluidFilm verwenden, das ist leichter zu verarbeiten als Mike Sanders und basiert offensichtlich auch auf Fettbasis (-> bäugt Rissen in der Beschichtung vor, was ein neues Einfallstor für Rost schaffen würde) und ist, einziger Nachteil, den ich erkennen kann, nicht so langlebig wie Sanders (-> in größeren Abständen wiederholungsbedürftig).


----------



## Catsoft (23. März 2011)

Gute Entscheidung. mach ich auch immer so  Schadet jedenfalls nicht, bzw. nur in geringem Umfang dem Geldbeutel


----------



## cone-A (23. März 2011)

Ist an dem Gerücht denn was dran, daß Mike Sander's nix anderes ist als 90% Vaseline und 10% Bienenwachs?

Würde sich ja als Generika gut auf den Materialpreis auswirken. 

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. März 2011)

Hab im Inbred auch Fluid Film drin.
Hab's allerdings erst nach dem Aufbau benutzt, durfte also das halbe Rad wieder zerlegen. War unpraktisch.
Nächstes Mal vorher.
Der Germansrahmen der Freundin braucht sowas laut German nicht, weil er ohnehin innen behandelt ist.


----------



## Superfriend (24. März 2011)

Ja, bei mir gehts um ein im Aufbau befindliches Singular Swift. Laut Sam von Singular Cycles "SOLLTE der Rahmen" nach der Produktion komplett mit J.P.Weigle Framesaver behandelt worden sein. Da weiß man natürlich nicht wieviel und wie gründlich und das "sollte" lässt die Möglichkeit eines überhaupt-nicht zu.
Zur Sicherheit werde ich da also FluidFilm draufkippen und hab Ruhe. Ich gehe davon aus, dass keine negativen Reaktionen zwischen den beiden Mitteln (J.P.Weigle) und FluidFilm zu erwarten sind. Oder wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Mai 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Der heutige stahl ist aber so gut, dass es auch leute gibt die nichts unternehmen und die räder aufbauen.



25CrMo4 ist heute genauso gut wie vor 20 Jahren

Im Ernst: damals, als alle Rahmen aus Stahl waren, hat niemand dort eine Hohlraumversiegelung gemacht.

CrMo Stahl rostet oberflächlich etwas an, aber nicht durch.
Solange am Tretlager und evtl. auch an der Sattelstütze Belüftungslöcher sind, weht immer ein leichtes Lüftchen durch den Rahmen und dann rostet da auch nichts.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Mai 2011)

Also wenn der Rahmen eh schon behandelt wurde, dann würde ich da kein zweites Mittel verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (17. Mai 2011)

wenn du sam (singular) nicht traust solltest du vielleicht ein anderes bike kaufen oder ihm eine nette mail schicken , er freut sich sicher darüber , vielleicht macht er dir auch ein u-tube-filmchen davon wie er deinen rahmen ......

hohlraumversiegelung machen? JA   aufjedenfall ausser der rahmen wäre mit KTL (germans , scapin) behandelt
wann? hmm vielleicht dann wenns am praktischten erscheint?
zweimal? undegingt weil doppelt genäht hält .....
NaTüRLICH NiCHT

die beiden mittel fressen sich sicher nicht gegenseitig auf ....

früher als alle rahmen noch aus stahl waren wurden die teuren rennräder auch ein bis zweimal jährlich zum service gebracht , alle lager gefettet und jenachdem der rahmen ausgetrocknet (Automatisch weil ja lager draussen) und überall gereinigt und die meisten rahmen hatten noch ein abflussloch für rahmenwasser unter dem tretlager .....
ausser cyclocross ist man auch nicht im dreck rumgefahren und da hat man die räder dann eher nach jedem rennen frisch geölt und gefettet 
es gab sicher auch spassvögel die ihre rahmen luftdicht bauen wollten aber im grossen stil wie die ostküstenbikebauer wohl nicht

....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Mai 2011)

siehste, der Profi aka singlestoph sagt das selbe


----------



## singlestoph (17. Mai 2011)

naja profi-rahmenhohlraumbehandler bin ich zwar nicht ....

ich weiss nicht mal ob das wirklich mein traumberuf wäre


----------



## Superfriend (17. Mai 2011)

Also, der Thread ist ja schon älter. Ich hatte meine Fragen gestellt, bevor ich den Rahmen hatte, weil ich den Aufbau schnell machen musste und daher vorbereiten. Ein Blick auf bzw. in den Rahmen hat aber gezeigt, dass das Ding in der Tat vorbildlich behandelt ist, eine erneute Behandlung meinerseits hat's also logischerweise nicht gegeben.

Und wegen Mails nach England schicken: Sam ist wirklich supernett, war im Vorfeld des Kaufs mit ihm in Kontakt. Mit dem Resultat des ganzen Projekts bin ich übrigens mehr als zufrieden: http://bigwheelracingeuro.wordpress.com


----------



## singlestoph (17. Mai 2011)

;-)

auchgut


----------

